# Meyers 6.5 Plow



## cosmo (Jul 11, 2000)

Hello,

I am looking at a buying a meyers 6.5 steel plow with a EZ- Classic mount that came off of a 1988 and up Jeep cherokee. I am looking to put in on my 2002 Jeep wrangler TJ. does anyone know if the current truck mount will fit my wrangler?

Thanks


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

No, it will not fit without modification. I modded a TJ mount to fit on a XJ. Involved quite a bit of welding. You could buy a XJ bracket. The plow I installed was never available for the XJ.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

You might be better off selling that mount and use the money to buy a new one. Shouldn't be hard to unload it for decent cash.


----------

